# Pull left



## IAFFmedic (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey guys here's a question for ya. If I shoot my index finger releases like my scoot silverhorn or carter 2 shot i always shoot a inch or 2 left. If I shoot my thumb tension's like my Jimi-t or scott ibex i'm dead on. The problem is I love the draw weight being on my wrist instead of in my fingers so I like drawing the finger trigger releases. I'm more accurate shooting my thumb tension as back tension but I feel like the draw is hard and uncontrolled. I dont wanna move my sight any further to the left to chase the arrows because it's so far over I have to make sure I purposely torque my wrist to compensate when I using the finger trigger releases. Ideas?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Impossible to diagnose long distance. However, here are some possibilities.

Your alignment may be different from one type of release to the other. Often caused by different anchor point with different releases.

How the release connects to the string may be different enough to move the point of impact. A friend & I were testing various arrow configuration, but found that his two releases made more difference than anything we did to the arrows. He had a single jaw wrist release and a double jaw wrist release. There was about 2 inches difference between the two at 20 yards.

The different releases may need different levels of pressure to get them to go off. Creep tuning may help this.

Some of the other guys will likely have other possibilities.

Let us know what you figure out.

Allen


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

Like Allen, I would guess it is the difference in anchor position. I know my hand position to my jaw bone differes from my carter Fits Me to my Truball wrist release. Also, have someone check your draw arm elbow position with both release. You may need to lengthen or shorten the wrist release to have the same position as the hand held. Finally, I notice that many folks tend to not shoot as strong of a shot with a wrist release as they do with a hand held. The transfer of holding weight from the fingers to the wrist can sometimes take some emphasis away from the execution of backtension. I realize that backtension is a way to shoot and not indicative to a particular type of release, however in unless we focus, it is very easy to unconsciously shoot a dead release by pulling the trigger.
Hope this helps.
SpotShy


----------



## IAFFmedic (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok guys I'll check this out. I have a coach and have been shooting alot of competitions in the last few months with mixed results. This seems to be the only downfall for me in shooting. I can use a back tension and shoot a 298 with 50x's but feel crazy uncontrolled on the draw and shoot a finger trigger with a 285 35X's but feel so good and controlled drawing. I'm so mouch more accurate with my back tensions but just feel shaky in the entire process except the actual shoulder sqeeze for the shot. It's driving me NUTZ! I'll talk to him about these ideas and see what we come up with, I'l repost after some more trial's. Thanks guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

What about maybe start training with a carter squeeze me.The weight is on your wrist and you simply pull throug.h


----------



## IAFFmedic (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok i'll check it out, ty.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:cool2:without seeing you shoot:confused2:;im guessing you are probaly pre- loading the back muscles,


----------

